

Ask HN: How do I learn to code as a complete beginner? - eibrahim

I want to teach people who know nothing about code to be coders.  How do you start?  Any books, websites, resources, blogs...  Again, this is for complete beginners.
======
slosh
<http://www.codecademy.com/> you'll learn a lot in a year.

